# Do Not Do This



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

I unpluged my O2 Oxygen Sensor because I wanted extra space to open the ENGINE BLOCK DRAIN. I forget to plug the O2 Sensor.
And the M.I.L. Came on and wont go away. :balls:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hahah.... man that sucks..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

it'll go away in time(if u didnt damage the sensor)


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

KEWL


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

unplug the battery to reset the ecu. just let it sit over night with the battery unplugged and it should go away.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you could also go to an auto part store and see if they do obII or obI scans to delete the code


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

How Do I unplug the battery, step by step? I want to buy the SCANNER and D.I.M.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

How Do I unplug the battery, step by step? I want to buy the SCANNER and D.I.M.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

umm you unplug the - terminal.. and your done.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

or you can reset the ecu the way it was supposed to be reset

but thats a real bitch


----------



## 97 Black SER (Apr 30, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *or you can reset the ecu the way it was supposed to be reset
> 
> but thats a real bitch *


why, all you have to do is turn a screw with a screwdriver on the back of the ECU.


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

It goes away by itself in 50 start-ups


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

alexburke21 said:


> *It goes away by itself in 50 start-ups *


ya, thats what i meant in my post but i didnt remember how many start ups it had to be


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

97 Black SER said:


> *why, all you have to do is turn a screw with a screwdriver on the back of the ECU. *


reaching the ecu is a bitch.....to me it is at least cuz i have a lot of electronic stuff back there


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

50 START-UPS?? I did that Doesn't work.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

just give it a few days...maybe it will go away....i had restarted mine a while back and it stayed on...but after a week or 2 of driving it turned off....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

Resetting the ecu takes literally about 5 seconds. There are no other electronics in that area. Also I think the 50 startup thing is only OBD I. Newer cars definitely don't have it. Give it a couple weeks if you don't want to reset your ecu.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Whats ECU?


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

I just order a OBD II Scanner for 150 bucks. Im excited about my new toy.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

The ECU is basically the COMPUTER of your cars engine. Seriously....go out and buy a Haynes manual for your car. Not being a prick, but it'll give you a lot of answers there.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

I will buy he Haynes when I get the money.


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

not to be dumb ....... but what does it do if you dont have one?


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

what does what do? the ECU? the ECU runs the engine, fuel ratios, etc......

if they have a chiltons (manual, like haynes) for the car i suggest that too. even then it wont tell you everything.


----------



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

I think its probably 50 warmup cycles.


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

HardlineFan said:


> 50 START-UPS?? I did that Doesn't work.


worked for me!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Huh*

I strongly encourage EVERYONE that mentioned 50 start up's do go and buy a Haynes or FSM. The Haynes can be had for $15-$20 and has TONS of information including how to reset the ECU AND how to check why the CEL is on. 

I don't understand why you would spend $150 on a scanner when reading the OEM ECU codes can do the same damn thing. I guess it's your $$$ though.


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

i would just keep driving it for a week or so and if it doesnt go away disconect the battery over night and that will reset it, as long as you dont need to get it inspected tomarrow it doesnt matter if you drive around with it on for a week. it should go away as long as its not damaged...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

wes said:


> I strongly encourage EVERYONE that mentioned 50 start up's do go and buy a Haynes or FSM. The Haynes can be had for $15-$20 and has TONS of information including how to reset the ECU AND how to check why the CEL is on.
> 
> I don't understand why you would spend $150 on a scanner when reading the OEM ECU codes can do the same damn thing. I guess it's your $$$ though.



yeah or see if you can find a fsm for $20

thats what i paid for mine..


----------



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

i know, that for some cars, to reset the ECU, you can, in the interior fuse box, unplug the ECU/EGI Main fuse, and discharge the stored energy, by stepping on the brake pedal, hold it for a few seconds, and then release, and plug the fuse back in.. easiest way to do it i've ever found


----------

